# Mercury 60 hp Command Thrust Prop Question



## jasonhinkel

it sounds like its a little under propped, I would go with around a 17 to 19 pitch prop. As for the revving I don't know, does your throttle arm hit your console while going full throttle, do your cables need to be adjusted?


----------



## snooks2005

It is overpropped....go to the website they have performance bulltins for each boat they make

http://www.spyder-boats.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/document_295_Spyder-FX17-Yamaha-T60TLR.pdf


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Here's a performance test for your motor on a 17' skiff. I'm surprised you aren't able to spin a 16P to at least 5500rpm, but maybe you are over propped. 14P vengeance used in this review, but the KeyWest hull does not seem as efficient as the Spyder.


----------



## jasonhinkel

Whiskey Angler said:


> Here's a performance test for your motor on a 17' skiff. I'm surprised you aren't able to spin a 16P to at least 5500rpm, but maybe you are over propped. 14P vengeance used in this review, but the KeyWest hull does not seem as efficient as the Spyder.


that is strange how it wont rev out with a 16p


----------



## Whiskey Angler

I'm an idiot....and I should have asked if the motor is still in break-in mode? Not familiar with your model of Merc., but the engines are often rev limited during break-in or protection mode.


----------



## Rene Delgado

jasonhinkel said:


> it sounds like its a little under propped, I would go with around a 17 to 19 pitch prop. As for the revving I don't know, does your throttle arm hit your console while going full throttle, do your cables need to be adjusted?



Yeah my throttle arm hits my console if I apply full throttle. I also ready your post further down about break in period. The motor is brand new so it's still in the 20 hour break in period. Is the protective mode something that's usually on mercury motors?


----------



## Rene Delgado

Whiskey Angler said:


> Here's a performance test for your motor on a 17' skiff. I'm surprised you aren't able to spin a 16P to at least 5500rpm, but maybe you are over propped. 14P vengeance used in this review, but the KeyWest hull does not seem as efficient as the Spyder.



I read that. That's what got me thinking it's the prop but I wanted to hear some of your guys' opinion maybe it's something I'm not thinking of.


----------



## wilg999

I called PT Propeller, the guy there knows exactly what he is doing, I believe they have a pretty good exchange program but he hit the nail on the head with mine. I did move my motor up a space on the jack plate. I can raise it all the way up still no problems, RPM 6200. I run the f70LA


----------



## snooks2005

thought WOT for the F70 was 5800?


----------



## joebucko

I have a Mako Pro17 skiff with a Mercury 60hp (not command thrust). My boat weights about 980lbs. I think you are very over propped. One of the best overall props for my boat is either a Vengeance 13P or the nearly identical PowerTech NREB 13P. At WOT both of these props will put me at 6000-6100 rpms. I'm guessing here a bit but I believe your Command Thrust motor has the larger lower unit giving you a bigger selection of available props. To hit 6000 rpms you will probably need to stay at 13P/3blade. The guys at Powertech are very good...give them a call. You should save at least $100 over the cost of the Vengeance.


----------

